# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  ԱՄՆ-ի 44-րդ նախագահ Բարաք Օբամա

## Sunny Stream

Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք այս քաղաքական գործչի մասին:
Ի՞նչ տպավորություն է թողել ձեզ վրա նրա նախընտրական քարոզարշավն ու հետընտրական գործունեությունը: 
Արդյո՞ք նա կարդարացնի ադեն ԱՄՆ-ի սահմաններից դուրս տարածվող "օբամամանիայի" - աշխարհը վերափոխելու սպասելիքները:
Արդյո՞ք ԱՄՆ-ն մասսոնական ճահիճից դուրս բերելու նրա խոստումները անկեղծ են և իրականանալի:

...

Ես դիտեցի ինաուգուրացիայի հեռարձակումը: Շա~տ տպավորված եմ, համարյա սիրահարվեցի  :Love:  
Իսկապես անկեղծ էր նրա պահվածքը, նրա ծիծաղը երդման արարողությունից առաջ, նրա շատ տպավորիչ ու ազդեցիկ ելույթը... սկսեցի հավատալ  :Smile:  Թեև սպասել, թե ինքը միայնակ պիտի հեղաշրջի աշխարհն ու խաղաղություն հաստատի բոլոր մայրցամաքներում, իհարկե, չարժե... ուղղակի հավատացի, որ ինքը կարող է մի շատ լուրջ գործընթացի սկզբնավորողը լինել:

----------

Dorian (21.01.2009), impression (20.01.2009), ivy (20.01.2009), Kita (20.01.2009), Norton (20.01.2009), Լ.յ.ո.վ. (20.01.2009), ԿԳԴ (20.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (21.01.2009), Վարպետ (20.01.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ես դիտեցի ինաուգուրացիայի հեռարձակումը: Շա~տ տպավորված եմ, համարյա սիրահարվեցի  
> Իսկապես անկեղծ էր նրա պահվածքը, նրա ծիծաղը երդման արարողությունից առաջ, նրա շատ տպավորիչ ու ազդեցիկ ելույթը... *սկսեցի հավատալ*  Թեև սպասել, թե ինքը միայնակ պիտի հեղաշրջի աշխարհն ու խաղաղություն հաստատի բոլոր մայրցամաքներում, իհարկե, չարժե... ուղղակի հավատացի, որ ինքը կարող է մի շատ լուրջ գործընթացի սկզբնավորողը լինել:


Հենց էդա որ ամերիկացիների մոտ 80%-ն էլ հավատում են, որ Օբաման կփոխի ԱՄՆ-ն ու աշխարհը կտանի դեպի լավը: Հաջողությանը հավատալը առաջին քայլնա` գործի կեսը  :Wink: 
Ինձ թվումա, որ Օբաման իրոք կհասնի շատ հաջողությունների, մասնավորապես, կհանի աշխարհը ճգնաժամից, ամերիկյան զորքը կհանի Իրաքից, ու կխուսափի հետագա պատրեազմենրից (Իրան): Վստահ եմ նաև որ կջերմացնի հարաբերությունները Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության հետ:

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարաք Օբամային ու մաղթում բարի կառավարում  :Smile:

----------


## Սահակ

> Արդյո՞ք ԱՄՆ-ն մասսոնական ճահիճից դուրս բերելու նրա խոստումները անկեղծ են և իրականանալի:


Օբաման չի խոստացել *ԱՄՆ-ն մասսոնական ճահիճից դուրս բերել*

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Օբաման չի խոստացել *ԱՄՆ-ն մասսոնական ճահիճից դուրս բերել*


ուղղակի չի ասել, որովհետև... կարծում եմ, չի կարող, կամ _դեռ_ չի կարող: Բայց նրա ամբողջ ելույթը հենց դրա մասին էր խոսում, որովհետև ԱՄՆ-ի ներկայիս դրությունը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան մասսոնացված ղեկավարության վարած քաղաքականության հետևանք: Քաղաքագետ չեմ, սա իմ կարծիքն է:

----------


## Սահակ

> ուղղակի չի ասել, որովհետև... կարծում եմ, չի կարող, կամ _դեռ_ չի կարող: Բայց նրա ամբողջ ելույթը հենց դրա մասին էր խոսում, որովհետև ԱՄՆ-ի ներկայիս դրությունը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան մասսոնացված ղեկավարության վարած քաղաքականության հետևանք: Քաղաքագետ չեմ, սա իմ կարծիքն է:


Ես էլ եմ լսել իր ամբողջ ելույթը բայց ոչ մի այդպիսի բան չեմ նկատել։ Բուշը «Skulls and Bones»-ի անդամ է, մասոնական չէ։ ԱՄՆ-ի նախագահներից 14-ը եղել են մասոններ։ Օբաման իր ելույթում, միայն հիշատակում է Ջորջ Վաշինգտոնին, ասելով որ մենք պետք է Վաշինգտոնից օրինակ վերցնենք (իր ելույթի վերջին 3 պարագրաֆները)։ Վաշինգտոնը մասոն էր։

Նրանք ովքեր չեն լսել Օբամայի ելույթը, այն ամբողջությամբ կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ։

----------

century (21.01.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ուղղակի չի ասել, որովհետև... կարծում եմ, չի կարող, կամ _դեռ_ չի կարող: Բայց նրա ամբողջ ելույթը հենց դրա մասին էր խոսում, որովհետև ԱՄՆ-ի ներկայիս դրությունը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան մասսոնացված ղեկավարության վարած քաղաքականության հետևանք: Քաղաքագետ չեմ, սա իմ կարծիքն է:


Էսօրվա ինագուրացիան վարող կինը` Դայանա Ֆեինստեյն-ը, մասսոն չէ՞ր  :Think: 
Wikipedia--ում գրվածա



> Born 	June 22, 1933 (1933-06-22) (age 75)
> San Francisco, California
> Political party 	Democratic
> Spouse 	Judge Jack Berman (div.)
> Bertram Feinstein (deceased)
> Richard C. Blum
> Children 	Katherine Feinstein Mariano
> Residence 	San Francisco, California
> Alma mater 	Stanford University
> ...

----------


## Սահակ

> Էսօրվա ինագուրացիան վարող կինը` Դայանա Ֆեինստեյն-ը, մասսոն չէ՞ր 
> Wikipedia--ում գրվածա


Մասոնների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը հավատացյալ քրիստոնյաններ են։ Կարողա խառնել ես սիոնիզմի հետ  :Smile:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Մասոնների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը հավատացյալ քրիստոնյաններ են։ Կարողա խառնել ես սիոնիզմի հետ


Երևի, ես դրանք միշտ խառնում եմ  :Smile: 
Բայց էդ կինը հրեա ա չէ՞, ու ոնց հասկացա մասսոնների դեմ պայքարելը էդ նույն ա ինչ "հրեական համայնքի" դեմ պայքարելը, թե չէ՞  :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թեև սպասել, թե ինքը միայնակ պիտի հեղաշրջի աշխարհն ու խաղաղություն հաստատի բոլոր մայրցամաքներում, իհարկե, չարժե... ուղղակի հավատացի, որ ինքը կարող է մի շատ լուրջ գործընթացի սկզբնավորողը լինել:


Միանշանակ կարող է ու բոլոր շանսերն ունի 

Աշխարհին վաղուց պետք են անհատներ, որոնք համամարդկային արժեքների նոր կրողները կլինեն, նոր Գանդիներ ու Մարթին Լյութեր Քինգեր

Ու հավատը, որը կա Օբամայի նկատմամբ լայն մասաների շրջանում արդեն մեծ քայլ է: Մնում է, որ դա չփոխարինվի խորը հիասթափությամբ: Ու Օբամայի կառավարումն էլ սկսվում է շատ խորը տնտեսական ճգնաժամով, այսինք շուտով նաև մեծ թվով դժգոհողներ են լինելու, որոնք արագ քայլեր են պահանջելու ճգնաժամը մեղմելու ուղղությամբ: Իսկ դա արագ անել հնարավոր չէ: 

Չմոռանանք նաև պատմական նմանությունները: Ռուզվելտն էլ սկսեց կառավարել մեծ դեպրեսիայի տարիներին ու ԱՄՆ հանեց ճգնաժամից, բայց դրան հաջորդեց երկրորդ համաշխարհայինը:

----------

Norton (20.01.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք այս քաղաքական գործչի մասին:
> Ի՞նչ տպավորություն է թողել ձեզ վրա նրա նախընտրական քարոզարշավն ու հետընտրական գործունեությունը: 
> Արդյո՞ք նա կարդարացնի ադեն ԱՄՆ-ի սահմաններից դուրս տարածվող "օբամամանիայի" - աշխարհը վերափոխելու սպասելիքները:
> Արդյո՞ք ԱՄՆ-ն մասսոնական ճահիճից դուրս բերելու նրա խոստումները անկեղծ են և իրականանալի:


Դեռ շուտ է խոսել

----------


## Սահակ

> Երևի, ես դրանք միշտ խառնում եմ 
> Բայց էդ կինը հրեա ա չէ՞, ու ոնց հասկացա մասսոնների դեմ պայքարելը էդ նույն ա ինչ "հրեական համայնքի" դեմ պայքարելը, թե չէ՞


Այո, Դայանա Ֆայնստայնը հրեա է։ Հրեա է նաև Օբամայի աշխատակազմի ղեկավարը՝ Րամ Իմանուէլը։ Ծնվել է Իսրայելում։ Սիոնիստ է։ Շատ հավատացյալ է։ Իր քրիստոնյա կնոջը կրոնափոխ է արել։ Երկքաղաքացի է (ԱՄՆ և Իսրաել): Պարսից ծոցի առաջին պատերազմի ժամանակ, որպես կամավոր, գրանցվել է Իսրայելի բանակ։ Չնայած նրա որ Իսրայելը պատերազմի մեջ չեր մասնակցում, իսկ ԱՄՆ-ն մասնակցում էր։

Հրեակամ համայնքը շատ կազմակերպություններ ունի, բայց դրանցից ամենահզորը Սիոնիստական կազմակերպությունն է, որը հիմնադրվել է 19-րդ դարի վերջին, և նպատակ էր դրել, ստեղծել հրեական պետություն։ Իսրայելի ստեղծումից հետո Սիոնիստների հիմնական նպատակն է դառել, պաշտպանել Իսրայելի շահերը և բարգավաճեցնել իրենց հայրենիքը։

"հրեական համայնքի" դեմ պայքարելը նշանակում է պայքարել սիոնիզմի դեմ։

Օբաման չի խոտացել պայքարել, ո՛չ հրեաների դեմ, ո՛չ սիոնիստների դեմ, ո՛չ էլ մասոնների դեմ (մասոնները ստեղ ի՞նչ գործ ունեն):

----------


## Ներսես_AM

CNN միացրեք նայեք ուղիղ եթերում: էյֆորիայի մեջ են լրիվ:

----------


## Dorian

> CNN միացրեք նայեք ուղիղ եթերում: էյֆորիայի մեջ են լրիվ:


 :Love:  Ես էլ էդ «լրիվ»-ի մեջ եմ, Ներսես ջան: Ամերիկացիք պիտի պատը չոփ կոխեն...
Իսկական իդեալ ա իրանց նախագահը:  :Love:

----------


## Ambrosine

> CNN միացրեք նայեք ուղիղ եթերում: էյֆորիայի մեջ են լրիվ:


Միայն նախանձել կարելի է:
մենք տենց բախտ կունենանք? :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Միայն նախանձել կարելի է:
> մենք տենց բախտ կունենանք?


Է՛հ, դե հուսանք որ մեր մոտ էլ Բուշին Օբաման կփոխարինի:  :Smile:

----------

Dorian (21.01.2009), Հայկօ (21.01.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Միայն նախանձել կարելի է:
> մենք տենց բախտ կունենանք?


Կներես, բայց ես էտ էֆորիայի մեջ մենակ էշության նշույլներ եմ տեսնում: չի կաելի էտքան պրիմիտիվ լինել, որ մտածել թե ինչ որ մեկը գալու է ու փոխի աշխարհը: Դա սկի Քրիստոսը չարեց, ուր մնաց մի ինչ որ մարդկային արարած՛
Իմիջայլոց ես մոտավորապես կրկնում եմ ամեիրկյան մի ծեր ժուռնալիստի խոսքերը /անունը չեմ հիշում/, որը լսեցի մի քանի օր առաջ:
Բարակի մի խոսքով լրիվ շոու է դարձել ամերիկյան էլիտայի կողմից ստաղծված ու առաջ բրթված:

----------

Տրիբուն (21.01.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բարակի մի խոսքով լրիվ շոու է դարձել ամերիկյան էլիտայի կողմից ստաղծված ու առաջ բրթված:


100%: Հենց նոր *Google*-ով մի փոքրիկ էքսպերիմենտ անցկացրեցի՝ պարզելու համար, թե ինչ է հիմա ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում ամերիկացիներին: Խնդրեմ, հիացեք.

*10,800,000* - afghanistan war
*27,000,000* - economic crisis
*34,300,000* - iraq war
*40,700,000* - *obama's dog
*
Բա՞:

----------


## dvgray

> 100%: Հենց նոր *Google*-ով մի փոքրիկ էքսպերիմենտ անցկացրեցի՝ պարզելու համար, թե ինչ է հիմա ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում ամերիկացիներին: Խնդրեմ, հիացեք.
> 
> *10,800,000* - afghanistan war
> *27,000,000* - economic crisis
> *34,300,000* - iraq war
> *40,700,000* - *obama's dog
> *
> Բա՞:


Բա Բարակի կնոջ հանդերձա՞նքը:  :LOL: 
Սա իրակաում եմ ասում, ամերիկայն ամենահիմնական հարցն էր, որ տրվում էր բոլոր առաջատար  թերթերում:
Այդ շոուն կազմակերպողները հաստատ հիմար մարդիկ չեմ, և մնում է գուշակել էե սրա հիմնական նպատակը ո՞րն էր:
Իսկ Բարակը ինձ շատ է հիշեցնում հաշվապահ Ֆանտոցիի մի ֆիլմը, երբ նրան առաջ են բրթում ու դարձնում մի մեծ կոռպոռացիայի պրեզիդենտ, որի հիմնական պարտականությունը լինում ա ստորագրելը, իսկ վերջում էլ պոլիցիան կանդալում տանում ա  :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> 100%: Հենց նոր *Google*-ով մի փոքրիկ էքսպերիմենտ անցկացրեցի՝ պարզելու համար, թե ինչ է հիմա ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում ամերիկացիներին: Խնդրեմ, հիացեք.
> 
> *10,800,000* - afghanistan war
> *27,000,000* - economic crisis
> *34,300,000* - iraq war
> *40,700,000* - *obama's dog
> *
> Բա՞:


 :Smile:  հարցումներդ սխալ ես կազմել, դրանիցա  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կներես, բայց ես էտ էֆորիայի մեջ մենակ էշության նշույլներ եմ տեսնում: չի կաելի էտքան պրիմիտիվ լինել, որ մտածել թե ինչ որ մեկը գալու է ու փոխի աշխարհը: Դա սկի Քրիստոսը չարեց, ուր մնաց մի ինչ որ մարդկային արարած՛
> Իմիջայլոց ես մոտավորապես կրկնում եմ ամեիրկյան մի ծեր ժուռնալիստի խոսքերը /անունը չեմ հիշում/, որը լսեցի մի քանի օր առաջ:
> Բարակի մի խոսքով լրիվ շոու է դարձել ամերիկյան էլիտայի կողմից ստաղծված ու առաջ բրթված:


Դիվի, ինձ կոկրետ էն երևույթն ա հետաքրքրում, թե մենք բախտ կունենանք մեր ընտրած մարդուն տեսնել պրեզիդենտի աթոռին ու այսպես ուրախանալ: Թե չէ հո չես կարծում, թե ես հավատում եմ աշխարհը փոխելուն? Չնայած, ինչ խոսք, ինքը ուղակի պարտավոր է բարեփոխումներ անցկացնել, ինչը էականորեն կազդի համաշխարհայի գործընթացների վրա

----------


## Սահակ

> Կներես, բայց ես էտ էֆորիայի մեջ մենակ էշության նշույլներ եմ տեսնում: չի կաելի էտքան պրիմիտիվ լինել, որ մտածել թե ինչ որ մեկը գալու է ու փոխի աշխարհը: Դա սկի Քրիստոսը չարեց, ուր մնաց մի ինչ որ մարդկային արարած՛


Ըստ քո ոչ պրիմիտիվ կարծիքի ովքե՞ր են փոխում աշխարհը։ Ոչ մարդկային արարածնե՞րը։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ըստ քո ոչ պրիմիտիվ կարծիքի ովքե՞ր են փոխում աշխարհը։ Ոչ մարդկային արարածնե՞րը։


Ոչ մեկ հոգի և ոչ միանգամից:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվի, ինձ կոկրետ էն երևույթն ա հետաքրքրում, թե մենք բախտ կունենանք մեր ընտրած մարդուն տեսնել պրեզիդենտի աթոռին ու այսպես ուրախանալ: Թե չէ հո չես կարծում, թե ես հավատում եմ աշխարհը փոխելուն? Չնայած, ինչ խոսք, ինքը ուղակի պարտավոր է բարեփոխումներ անցկացնել, ինչը էականորեն կազդի համաշխարհայի գործընթացների վրա


Աստղ ջան: Բարեփոխումները անցկացնում է ոչ թե մի հոգի մարդ, այլ երկրի էլիտան, հենվելով միջին խավի վրա:
Իսկ մենք բախտ ունեցել ենք մի անգամ արդեն տեսնել քո ասածը՛
 :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Ըստ քո ոչ պրիմիտիվ կարծիքի ովքե՞ր են փոխում աշխարհը։ Ոչ մարդկային արարածնե՞րը։


Ըստ իմ հանճարեղ կարծիքի, կարդա Հայկօի ասածը

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա Բարակի կնոջ հանդերձա՞նքը:


Այս պահը իմ աչքն էլ ծակեց :LOL: ... ամեն դեպքում պաշտոնական չէր, դե երևի ինքն էլ հակված չէ լինելու խիստ պաշտոնական փակագծերի մեջ. իսկ պարադի ժամանակ մարդկանց ողջունելը? ավելի անմիջական էր, քան պաշտոնական. այսինքն՝ արվում է ամեն ինչ, որ նորընտիր վարչակազմը տարբերվի նախորդից

----------


## Սահակ

> Ոչ մեկ հոգի և ոչ միանգամից:


Օբաման ունի մոտ 300 միլլիոն օգնական, և 4-8 տարի ժամանակ։ Իր ելույթում ինքը ասում է, որ մենակով ոչ մի բան չի կարող անել, բայց ժողովրդի օգնությամբ կարող է հաղթահարել ցանկացած խնդիր։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան: Բարեփոխումները անցկացնում է ոչ թե մի հոգի մարդ, այլ երկրի էլիտան, հենվելով միջին խավի վրա:
> Իսկ մենք բախտ ունեցել ենք մի անգամ արդեն տեսնել քո ասածը՛


Դիվի, իրան ասելով նկատի ունեմ վարչակազմը
Իմ ասածը դուք եք տեսել, իսկ ես..... այդ ժամանակ արդեն տեսողությունս լավ չէր :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Այս պահը իմ աչքն էլ ծակեց... ամեն դեպքում պաշտոնական չէր, դե երևի ինքն էլ հակված չէ լինելու խիստ պաշտոնական փակագծերի մեջ. իսկ պարադի ժամանակ մարդկանց ողջունելը? ավելի անմիջական էր, քան պաշտոնական. այսինքն՝ արվում է ամեն ինչ, որ նորընտիր վարչակազմը տարբերվի նախորդից


Քաղաքական հնարքներ են: Նախորդ ռեյտինգը գետնին էր հավասարվել: Իսկ հիմա բազմամիլիարդանոց ակցիաները տվին իրենց արդյութնքները: Կարծես սրանը ութանասուն տոկոսից բարձր է ԱՄՆ-ի բնակչության շրջանում:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվի, իրան ասելով նկատի ունեմ վարչակազմը
> Իմ ասածը դուք եք տեսել, իսկ ես..... այդ ժամանակ արդեն տեսողությունս լավ չէր


Աստղ ջան: Էտ ձևի բաները ըտենց շուշուտ չեն լինում: Հիմա էլ դու ընենց բաներ ես տեսնում, որ ուիշները էն ժամանակ չէին տեսնում  :Smile:  օրինակ ինտեռնետ  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քաղաքական հնարքներ են: Նախորդ ռեյտինգը գետնին էր հավասարվել: Իսկ հիմա բազմամիլիարդանոց ակցիաները տվին իրենց արդյութնքները: Կարծես սրանը ութանասուն տոկոսից բարձր է ԱՄՆ-ի բնակչության շրջանում:


83 տոկոս

----------


## Սահակ

> Թե չէ հո չես կարծում, թե ես հավատում եմ աշխարհը փոխելուն


Երբ Մարթին Լյութեր Քինգը ասում էր իր հայտնի «Ես երազանք ունեմ ... (I have a dream)» ելույթը, ապա շատերն ասում էին որ մի մարդ չի կարող «փոխել աշխարհը»։ Ոմանց այնքան դուր չեկան Քինգի «երազանքը» որ իրենք սպանեցին Քինգին, իր երազների համար։ Ընդամենը 40 տարի հետո, այսօր, այդ երազանքը իրականություն դարձավ։

----------


## dvgray

> 83 տոկոս


ԱՄՆ-ը խոշոր ակցիաներ ա նածապատրաստում Իրանում, ու սենց ռասկռուտկա արած ռեյտինգը մի տարիի չափ կքաշի, իսկ դա հերիք ա իրենց պլանները իրականացնելու համար:  :Wink: 
…
Իսկ հետո էլ մեղքը տեխնիչնի կգցեն աֆրոամերիկացու վրա   :LOL:

----------


## vaheg

մի մարդ չի կարա բոլոր պռոբլեմները լուծի. Օբամա-ն նույնա ասում. ինչնա պռոբլեմը՞ :LOL:

----------


## Anna71

GOD BLESS OBAMA. 
YES EL NOYNPES SHAT EM HAVANEL NERA PAHVATSKE , YEREVOOM E TE BARIE ANDZNAVOROOTYON PETKE LINIE .
HOOSANK VOR ASHKHARE KE ARRJNORDIE DEPIE KHAGHAGHOOTYAN , KE AVARTVEN BOLOR PATERAZMNERE , ..........
BAYTS PETKE ENTOONENK VOR NA ( MART ) E , OOZHTEVATS MARTKAIN SAHMANAPAK KAROGHOOTYPPNEROV ...
TOGH VOR ASTEVATS NERA HET LINIE , ZOROOTYON YEV OOGHOOTYOON TA NERAN . AMEN
*GOD BLESS OBAMA*

*Մոդերատորական:* *Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
**Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա** կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, * *Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման : Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## Marduk

> .......
> Օբամայի երդման արարողությունից հազիվ երեք ամիս անց նա առողջ դատողության հետաքրքիր քննություն կհանձնի, երբ ստիպված կլինի պահել իր տված փոքրիկ խոստումը: Այո, դա անիծյալ ապրիլ 24-ի Հայոց Ցեղասպանության հիշատակումն է, երբ հայերը հիշում են իրենց 1,5 միլիոն սպանված հայրենակիցներին` 1915թ. այն օրը, երբ առաջին հերթին հավաքեցին հայ մտավորականներին, արվեստագետներին և այլոց ու մահապատժի ենթարկեցին:
> 
> Բիլ Քլինթոնը հայերին խոստացավ, որ այն «ցեղսպանություն» կանվանի, եթե նրանք օգնեն իրեն ընտրվել: Նույնն արեց Ջորջ Բուշը: Նույնն արեց և Օբաման: Առաջին երկուսն, ընտրվելուց հետո, չպահեցին իրենց խոստումը և «ցեղասպանություն» բառի փոխարեն ապավինեցին «ողբերգություն» բառին, որովհետև վախենում էին բոլոր մռլտացող թուրք գեներալներից, իսկ Բուշի դեպքում` վախենում էին նաև Թուրքիայի տարածքով անցնող ԱՄՆ ռազմական մատակարարման երթուղիների համար` «ճանապարհները և այլն», ինչպես ասում էր Ռոբերտ Գեյթսը: Ճակատագրի հեգնանքով, որն ամենաուշագրավներից է պատմության մեջ, սրանք նույն այն «ճանապարհները և այլն»-ն էին, ուր 1915թ.-ին անխուսափելի մահվան էին քշում հայերին:
> 
> Այնպես որ, գրազ եմ գալիս, որ մինչև ապրիլի 24-ը Օբաման իր համար կպարզի, որ «ցեղասպանությունը» «ողբերգություն» է:
> 
> Այս ամսվա սկզբին Ստամբուլ մեկնելիս` աչքի անցկացրեցի «Թուրքական ավիաուղիների» կողմից ուղևորներին բաժանվող ամսագիրը, որտեղ մի հոդված գտա Թուրքիայի պատմական Խարբերդի (Harput) շրջանի մասին:
> 
> ...


http://artmamul.ararat-center.org/?p=134

Մի հատված հայտնի վերլուծաբան Ֆիսկի հոդվածից:
Ամբողջ հոդվածն էլ բավականին ուշագրավ է:

Ի՞նչ եք կարծում Օբաման կբռնի մարդասերի ու արդարամիտի  կոչման քննությունը ապրիլի 24-ին, թե ինչպես բոլորը կդառնա ցինիկ ու հաշվենկատ քաղաքական գործիչ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կներես, բայց ես էտ էֆորիայի մեջ մենակ էշության նշույլներ եմ տեսնում: չի կաելի էտքան պրիմիտիվ լինել, որ մտածել թե ինչ որ մեկը գալու է ու փոխի աշխարհը: Դա սկի Քրիստոսը չարեց, ուր մնաց մի ինչ որ մարդկային արարած՛
> Իմիջայլոց ես մոտավորապես կրկնում եմ ամեիրկյան մի ծեր ժուռնալիստի խոսքերը /անունը չեմ հիշում/, որը լսեցի մի քանի օր առաջ:
> Բարակի մի խոսքով լրիվ շոու է դարձել ամերիկյան էլիտայի կողմից ստաղծված ու առաջ բրթված:


Դիվ էշության էլեմնտ միանշանակ կա, համո եմ: Բայց արի ընդունի, որ էս մարդու ընտրվելը համաշխարհային մակարդակով ահագին դրական լիցքեր ու էմոցիաներ ա արթնացրել: Ու դա վատ չի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օբաման ունի մոտ 300 միլլիոն օգնական, և 4-8 տարի ժամանակ։ Իր ելույթում ինքը ասում է, որ մենակով ոչ մի բան չի կարող անել, բայց ժողովրդի օգնությամբ կարող է հաղթահարել ցանկացած խնդիր։


ԱՄՆ կրթական համակարգը արդեն կես դար է կառուցված է այն բանի վրա, որ դաստիարակի հասարակություն, որը առանց աղ ու բիբարի կուտի մասայական լրատվամիջոցներով տարածվող ցանկացած կուտ: Այն որ Օբամային լաաավ ռասկրուտկա են արել, դա փաստ է: Այն որ ինքը լիդեր դառնալու հնարավորություններ ունի, դա էլ փաստ: Բայց հույսը դնել այդ երեք հարյուր միլիոն յանկիի ինքնագիտակցության վրա պետք չէ, քանի որ դա մի հասարակությունը, որի մեծ մասը արդեն չի հիշում, թե ով էր Ջորջ Վաշինգտոնը, բայց գլխիդ չորս ժամանոց դասախոսություն կկարդա սևերի ու գեյերի իրավունքների ու շրջակա միջավայրի պաշտպանության մասին:

Մի կողմից լավ է, որ դեմոկրատ ընտրվեց ԱՄՆ-ում, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ԱՄՆ առանց այն էլ շատ է հեռացել ավանդական-պահպանողական արժեքներից: Այսպես թե այնպես հավասարակշռությունը պահպանողականության ու լիբերալիզմի միջև ԱՄՆ-ում, ու ոչ միայն, լուրջ խախտված է, ու դա այնքան էլ հաճելի բան չի, հաշվի առնելով որ այն, ոչ արևմտյան քաղաքակրթությունները կտրուկ շրջվել են դեպի պահպանողական արժեքները: Եսիմ-եսիմ, դժվար է, կապրենք կտեսնենք: 

Բայց հակված եմ  համաձայնել նրանց հետ, ովքեր չեն կարծում որ մի հոգին պիտի հանկարծ ալամ աշխարհին երջանկություն պարգևի: Գոնե այն, ինչ այս պահին տեղի է ունենում աշխարհում, հեռու է երջանկությունից ավելի քան երբևէ:

----------


## Nareco

> http://artmamul.ararat-center.org/?p=134
> 
> Մի հատված հայտնի վերլուծաբան Ֆիսկի հոդվածից:
> Ամբողջ հոդվածն էլ բավականին ուշագրավ է:
> 
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում Օբաման կբռնի մարդասերի ու արդարամիտի  կոչման քննությունը ապրիլի 24-ին, թե ինչպես բոլորը կդառնա ցինիկ ու հաշվենկատ քաղաքական գործիչ:


Ըստ իս Օբաման այս առումով չի տարբերվի իր նախորդներից: Նա դրա «ռեսուրսները» չունի, Թուրքիան շատ կարևոր ռազմավարական գործընկեր է ԱՄՆ-ի համար, ու այդպիսի արտահայտությունը շատ թանկ կարող է նստել ԱՄՆ-ի վրա:  
 Սակայն չեմ բացառում, որ ԱՄՆ նորընտիր նախագահը իրոք ՍԿՍԻ աշխարհի ժողովրդավարացման գործընթացը ու դա հենց սկսի Ցեղասպանության ճանաչումով, բայց հաշվի առնելով հրեական լոբբիի դերը, Թուրքիայի արմատակալած ռազմավարական դաշինքը` դա ուղղակի հրաշք կլինի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ԱՄՆ կրթական համակարգը արդեն կես դար է կառուցված է այն բանի վրա, որ դաստիարակի հասարակություն, որը առանց աղ ու բիբարի կուտի մասայական լրատվամիջոցներով տարածվող ցանկացած կուտ: Այն որ Օբամային լաաավ ռասկրուտկա են արել, դա փաստ է: Այն որ ինքը լիդեր դառնալու հնարավորություններ ունի, դա էլ փաստ: Բայց հույսը դնել այդ երեք հարյուր միլիոն յանկիի ինքնագիտակցության վրա պետք չէ, քանի որ դա մի հասարակությունը, որի մեծ մասը արդեն չի հիշում, թե ով էր Ջորջ Վաշինգտոնը, բայց գլխիդ չորս ժամանոց դասախոսություն կկարդա սևերի ու գեյերի իրավունքների ու շրջակա միջավայրի պաշտպանության մասին:
> 
> Մի կողմից լավ է, որ դեմոկրատ ընտրվեց ԱՄՆ-ում, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ԱՄՆ առանց այն էլ շատ է հեռացել ավանդական-պահպանողական արժեքներից: Այսպես թե այնպես հավասարակշռությունը պահպանողականության ու լիբերալիզմի միջև ԱՄՆ-ում, ու ոչ միայն, լուրջ խախտված է, ու դա այնքան էլ հաճելի բան չի, հաշվի առնելով որ այն, ոչ արևմտյան քաղաքակրթությունները կտրուկ շրջվել են դեպի պահպանողական արժեքները: Եսիմ-եսիմ, դժվար է, կապրենք կտեսնենք: 
> 
> Բայց հակված եմ  համաձայնել նրանց հետ, ովքեր չեն կարծում որ մի հոգին պիտի հանկարծ ալամ աշխարհին երջանկություն պարգևի: Գոնե այն, ինչ այս պահին տեղի է ունենում աշխարհում, հեռու է երջանկությունից ավելի քան երբևէ:


Տիբուն ջան, ամերիկյան հասարակությունը բավականին բազմաշերտ է. քո ասած հասարկությունը գոյություն ունի և բավականին հոծ է որոնք ստանդարտ կրթական համակարգից (ու երբեմն էլ կրոնական դպրոցներից) ելնելով Ֆօքս նյուզից այն կողմ չեն գնում (հայերը բացառություն չեն)…բայց լրատվամիջոցներն էլ են բազմազան  CNN, NPR, BBC (շատ է տարածված NPR-ի միջոցով) KPFK radio ու էլի մի շարք այլ աղբյուրներ կան որոնք լայն տարածում ունեն հատկապես արևմտյան և արևելյան ափերում գումարած մեծ քաղաքները որտեղ կուտն այդքան հեշտ չի ուտում. դրանք ինտելեկտուալներն են, որոնք յանկիներից տարբերվում են ոնց որ սևը սպիտակից. էլ չեմ խոսում ազգային ու ռասսայական փոքրամասնություններից որոնք լրիվ ուրիշ ֆռուկտ են…Այ միջին նահանգներում են հենց քո ասած յանկիները (սպիտակ, դդում, դեմագոգ ու կրոնամոլ)…իր հերթին կոնսերվատիզմն էլ այդքան միատարր չէ ու նրանց արժեքներն էլ են ռադիկալորեն տարբեր միմյանցից, օրինակ սպիտակ ավետարանչական պահպանողականի արժեքները լրիվ տարբերվում են հայ քյաբաբխորովածական պահպանողականներից և ուղղված են իրար դեմ դրանք էլ իրենց հերթին ասիականի, արաբականի, լատինաաներիկյանի ու մնացածն էլ դու ասա ես չգիտեմ:  լիբերալներն այս տեսակետից ավելի միասնական են ոչ թե միակարծիք լինելով այլ հանդուրժողականությամբ ներառյալ գեյերի, սևերի ու մնացած իմիգրանտների նկատմամբ. Տրիբուն ապեր, ամերիկյան ավանդական-պահպանողական արժեքներն այդքան էլ լավ բաներ չեն ու, ճիշտն ասած, ինչքան հեռու դրանցից այնքան լավ…դե հիմա պատկերացրու էդ բոլորին համոզես ու միավորես (իհարկե չմոռանանք ճգնաժամի ազդեցությունը, բայց դե բոլոր թեկնածուներն էլ այդ նույն ֆոնի վրա են առաջադրվել)…Ճիշտ ես ասում ապեր, որ մենակը չի կարող անել ու այդպիսի բան երբեք էլ պտմության մեջ չի եղել ուղղակի այս անգամ հասարակությունը այդքան անտարբեր չէր ոգին բարձր է (թերևս ավելին քան պետք է), բայց հիասթափությունն էլ ինչ որ տեղ "անխուսափելի" , այնուամենայնիվ այս ընտրությունն ավելի լավն էր քան 2000-ից այս կողմ որևէ այլ ընտրություն.

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. վերջին գրառումներից 2-ը թեմային միացվել են նոր բացված «Օբամայի քննությունը ապրիլին» թեմայից, որը իր հերթին ջնջվել է:*

----------

Ֆրեյա (21.01.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

Էդ մթնոլորտը ես 90-91 թվերի Հայաստանի մթնոլորտին եմ նմանացնում (լավ հիշում եմ էդ օրերը  :Jpit:  ): Չգիտես խի մարդիկ ռոմանտիզմի մեջ են: Էն ժամանակ մենք էինք էդ վիճակում, ու հետո պարզ դարձավ, որ մեծ աշխատանք ա պետք նորմալ երկիր սարքելու համար: Հույս ունեմ, ամերիկացիք չեն լոմկվի, եթե մոտակա 1-2 տարին առաջընթաց չտենան:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տիբուն ջան, ամերիկյան հասարակությունը բավականին բազմաշերտ է. քո ասած հասարկությունը գոյություն ունի և բավականին հոծ է որոնք ստանդարտ կրթական համակարգից (ու երբեմն էլ կրոնական դպրոցներից) ելնելով Ֆօքս նյուզից այն կողմ չեն գնում (հայերը բացառություն չեն)…բայց լրատվամիջոցներն էլ են բազմազան  CNN, NPR, BBC (շատ է տարածված NPR-ի միջոցով) KPFK radio ու էլի մի շարք այլ աղբյուրներ կան որոնք լայն տարածում ունեն հատկապես արևմտյան և արևելյան ափերում գումարած մեծ քաղաքները որտեղ կուտն այդքան հեշտ չի ուտում. դրանք ինտելեկտուալներն են, որոնք յանկիներից տարբերվում են ոնց որ սևը սպիտակից. էլ չեմ խոսում ազգային ու ռասսայական փոքրամասնություններից որոնք լրիվ ուրիշ ֆռուկտ են…Այ միջին նահանգներում են հենց քո ասած յանկիները (սպիտակ, դդում, դեմագոգ ու կրոնամոլ)…իր հերթին կոնսերվատիզմն էլ այդքան միատարր չէ ու նրանց արժեքներն էլ են ռադիկալորեն տարբեր միմյանցից, օրինակ սպիտակ ավետարանչական պահպանողականի արժեքները լրիվ տարբերվում են հայ քյաբաբխորովածական պահպանողականներից և ուղղված են իրար դեմ դրանք էլ իրենց հերթին ասիականի, արաբականի, լատինաաներիկյանի ու մնացածն էլ դու ասա ես չգիտեմ:  լիբերալներն այս տեսակետից ավելի միասնական են ոչ թե միակարծիք լինելով այլ հանդուրժողականությամբ ներառյալ գեյերի, սևերի ու մնացած իմիգրանտների նկատմամբ.


Մեֆ համաձայն եմ, որ ԱՄՆ-ում ինտելեկտուալների լուրջ-հզոր բանակ կա, ու այլ կերպ չէր էլ կարող լինել, քանի որ նրանք են որ կառուցել են բոլոր ժամանակների հզորագույն պետությունն ու քաղաքակրթությունը: Բայց արի ու տես, որ երբ գալիս է կոլեկտիվ որոշումներ ընդունելու պահը, հիմնական շեշտը դրվում է այն զանգվածի վրա, որին դու լավ բնորոշել ես - սպիտակ, դդում, դեմագոգ ու կրոնամոլ: Նախորդ ընտրություններում սրանց կտեցին տեռորիզմով, ու սրանք ընտրեցին Բուշին: Հիմա ռասկրուտկա արեցին Օբամային, ու սրանք ընտրցին Օբամային: 

Այն որ ՄԱՆ-ում լրատվամիջոցների բազմազանություն կա, ու տեղեկատվություն կարելի է ստանալ տարբեր աղբյուրներից, բոլորին հայտնի է: Բայց նույն լրատվության ազատությունը հանգեցրել է նրան, որ կա անսահման վստահություն այդ լրատվամիջոցների կողմից հաղորդվող տեղեկատվության նկատմամբ, ու յանկիների մեծ մասը կուրորեն հավատում է այն ամենին ինչ ցուցադրվում է: 

Գիտես ի՞նչ, ամեն դեպքում ես հիացած եմ ԱՄՆ վերջին ընտրություններով: Որքան էլ որ հոգուս խորքում Օբամայի մեսիյա լիենլուն չեմ հավատում, ինչ-որ դրական բան եմ տեսնում այս ամենի մեջ: Ու ցանկանում եմ ինքս ինձ համոզել, որ ինչ-որ բան աշխարհում փոխվելու է: Պատմության մեջ եղել են դեպքեր, երբ մի ակնառու դեպքը լուրջ փոփոխություններ է առաջացրել մարդկան մտածելակերպում - Ռեկոնկիստա, Ֆրանսիական հեղափոխություն ....

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իր հերթին կոնսերվատիզմն էլ այդքան միատարր չէ ու նրանց արժեքներն էլ են ռադիկալորեն տարբեր միմյանցից, օրինակ սպիտակ ավետարանչական պահպանողականի արժեքները լրիվ տարբերվում են հայ քյաբաբխորովածական պահպանողականներից և ուղղված են իրար դեմ դրանք էլ իրենց հերթին ասիականի, արաբականի, լատինաաներիկյանի ու մնացածն էլ դու ասա ես չգիտեմ: լիբերալներն այս տեսակետից ավելի միասնական են ոչ թե միակարծիք լինելով այլ հանդուրժողականությամբ ներառյալ գեյերի, սևերի ու մնացած իմիգրանտների նկատմամբ. Տրիբուն ապեր, ամերիկյան ավանդական-պահպանողական արժեքներն այդքան էլ լավ բաներ չեն ու, ճիշտն ասած, ինչքան հեռու դրանցից այնքան լավ…դե հիմա պատկերացրու էդ բոլորին համոզես ու միավորես (իհարկե չմոռանանք ճգնաժամի ազդեցությունը, բայց դե բոլոր թեկնածուներն էլ այդ նույն ֆոնի վրա են առաջադրվել)…Ճիշտ ես ասում ապեր, որ մենակը չի կարող անել ու այդպիսի բան երբեք էլ պտմության մեջ չի եղել ուղղակի այս անգամ հասարակությունը այդքան անտարբեր չէր ոգին բարձր է (թերևս ավելին քան պետք է), բայց հիասթափությունն էլ ինչ որ տեղ "անխուսափելի" , այնուամենայնիվ այս ընտրությունն ավելի լավն էր քան 2000-ից այս կողմ որևէ այլ ընտրություն.


Ապեր դու լավ գիտես, որ ես առանձնապես կոնսերվատիզմով չեմ փայլում, բայց վերջին տարիների  ծայրահեղականացված նեո-լիբերալիզմն էլ չեմ կարողանում լավ հասկանալ: Ու հաստատ խոսքը չի վերաբերվում քյաբաբխորովածային կոնսերվատիզմին, գիտես ինչ կոնսերվատիզմի մասին է խոսքը: 

Գեյերի ու Սևերի դեմ էլ հաստատ ոչինչ չունեմ, բայց երբ հասարակությունը հասնում է մի աստիճանի, երբ մի քանի սև դաժանորեն սպանում են երեխայի ու լրատվամիջոցները առանձնապես ձայն չեն հանում, քանի որ կոռռեկտ չի սևի արած սպանության մասին խոսելը, քանի որ սևի միշտ պիտիտ զոհի դերում լինի, այլ ոչ թե բռանցողի, իսկ մյուս կողմից, եթե մի հատ գեյի խաթրին մեկը կպնի, ապա առավոտից իրիկուն կզռացնեն բոլորին, թե տեսեք ինչպես են փոքրամասնությունների իրավունքները ոտնահարվում, ապա սկսում ես մտածել, որ հասարակությունը վերջնականապես ցնդվել է: Ու սա չեմ կարող համարել հանդուրժողականություն:

----------

REAL_ist (23.01.2009)

----------


## Սահակ

> Այ միջին նահանգներում են հենց քո ասած յանկիները (սպիտակ, դդում, դեմագոգ ու կրոնամոլ)


«Յանկի» նշանակում է նյու ինգլանդի կամ ուղղակի ԱՄՆ-ի հյուսիսային մասի բնակիչ։ Քաղաքացիական պատերազմի ժամանակ յանկիները կռվում էին հարավացիների դեմ։ Յանկիները համարվում են լիբեռալ, իսկ հարավացիները պահպանողական։ ԱՄՆ-ի մեջտեղի նահանգներում յանկիներ չեն բնակվում։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Կարևորը՝ ոգեշնչվածությունն ու հավատն են, մնացածը՝ այնպես էլ պարզ է, որ ռազմաավարության մեջ փոփոխություն չի լինելու:

Բայց հավատը առաջնորդի նկատմամբ շատ մեծ հրաշքներ կարող է գործել երկրի հետ  :Wink: 
Երբ ժողովուրդը վստահում է առաջնորդին, աելի շատ ջանքեր է գործադրում դժվարություններն արագ հաղթահարելու համար  :Smile:

----------

Սահակ (21.01.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ համաձայն եմ, որ ԱՄՆ-ում ինտելեկտուալների լուրջ-հզոր բանակ կա, ու այլ կերպ չէր էլ կարող լինել, քանի որ նրանք են որ կառուցել են բոլոր ժամանակների հզորագույն պետությունն ու քաղաքակրթությունը: Բայց արի ու տես, որ երբ գալիս է կոլեկտիվ որոշումներ ընդունելու պահը, հիմնական շեշտը դրվում է այն զանգվածի վրա, որին դու լավ բնորոշել ես - սպիտակ, դդում, դեմագոգ ու կրոնամոլ: Նախորդ ընտրություններում սրանց կտեցին տեռորիզմով, ու սրանք ընտրեցին Բուշին: Հիմա ռասկրուտկա արեցին Օբամային, ու սրանք ընտրցին Օբամային: 
> 
> Այն որ ՄԱՆ-ում լրատվամիջոցների բազմազանություն կա, ու տեղեկատվություն կարելի է ստանալ տարբեր աղբյուրներից, բոլորին հայտնի է: Բայց նույն լրատվության ազատությունը հանգեցրել է նրան, որ կա անսահման վստահություն այդ լրատվամիջոցների կողմից հաղորդվող տեղեկատվության նկատմամբ, ու յանկիների մեծ մասը կուրորեն հավատում է այն ամենին ինչ ցուցադրվում է: 
> 
> Գիտես ի՞նչ, ամեն դեպքում ես հիացած եմ ԱՄՆ վերջին ընտրություններով: Որքան էլ որ հոգուս խորքում Օբամայի մեսիյա լիենլուն չեմ հավատում, ինչ-որ դրական բան եմ տեսնում այս ամենի մեջ: Ու ցանկանում եմ ինքս ինձ համոզել, որ ինչ-որ բան աշխարհում փոխվելու է: Պատմության մեջ եղել են դեպքեր, երբ մի ակնառու դեպքը լուրջ փոփոխություններ է առաջացրել մարդկան մտածելակերպում - Ռեկոնկիստա, Ֆրանսիական հեղափոխություն ....


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ ընգեր, թեկնածուները մեղմ ասած վախենում են ասել որ էվոլյուցիայի կողմնակից են… մի հատ երկիծաբան լավ ասեց մի թեկնածուի համար "ամոթ է որ անպայման կլասդ պիտի գցես որ քվե հավաքես"

Չէ ընգեր Օբաման իհարկե մեսիան չէ բայց մեսիան հաստատ սրանից լավը չի լինելու…ինչքան էլ նրա հնարավորությունները մեծ լինեն, այնուամենայնիվ սահմանափակ են և հրաշքներ սպասելն անիմաստ է, ես կարծում եմ մի 4 տարի կտևի խենքներս գլուխներս գա ու էտ ընթացքում մի ահագին հիասթափության ալիք կբարձրանա…չմոռանանք որ պոպուլյար քվեներով Օբաման հաղթեց 53-46… այսինքն 46 տոկոս դուռռակություն հլա կարծում էր որ էդ "զույգը" պիտի լիներ… այս ամենով հանդերձ ես քեզ պես սա շատ դրական եմ համարում և ոչ միայն ես, այլ ամբողջ աշխարհում…վատ սկիզբ չի

----------


## Լեո

Եթե Օբաման սպիտակ լիներ :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Փաստորեն բախտը բերել ա, որ սպիտակ չի  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

Էտ ինչ ա, եթե սպիտակ ա, ուրեմն անպայիման պետք ա գալուբոյ սառոչկով լինի հա՞ 
 :LOL: 

/բայց մեր մեջ ասած սև էլ լրիվ գեշ ա, իսկ իրա կնիկը ոնց որ ջունգլիից նոր ա ելել  :Wink:  իրա հաստ ոտերով ու տափակ քթով /

----------

